# pfadfinder, preis!



## quert ziopi (27. Mai 2004)

hallihallo bergwerkler, also ich hab ja schon seit längerem vor mir nen fully zu kaufen und vergleich nun immer hin und her! dabei bin ich auf euer pfadfinder gestoßen, jez wollt ich mal wissen: was kostet das als komplett bike und als rahmen (is da der dämpfer schon drin?)

danke und mfg


----------



## Endurance (27. Mai 2004)

Schau doch einfach bei Haendlern nach:
z.B.: http://www.nubuk-sports.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## quert ziopi (27. Mai 2004)

da gibts den pfadfinder aber nich!


----------



## Sunseeker (27. Mai 2004)

Hallo shiverfreak,

schau doch mal hier: http://www.charlys-bike-point.de/ . Dort gibt's das Pfadfinder als Rahmen oder Komplettbike.

Ciao,
Sunseeker


----------



## homer (27. Mai 2004)

http://www.s-tec-sports.de/templates/s-tec-2.php?page=bikesByStec

oder hier


----------



## Endurance (28. Mai 2004)

> da gibts den pfadfinder aber nich!



Hmm wurde wohl mom. wegoptimiert. Benutz die Suchfunktion (Begriff Pfadfinder) dann kommt das Angebot.

Ciao


----------



## homer (28. Mai 2004)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm wurde wohl mom. wegoptimiert. Benutz die Suchfunktion (Begriff Pfadfinder) dann kommt das Angebot.
> 
> Ciao



wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil!

bei S-Tec
BERGWERK Mercury Ecco, Skareb Super, XT Magura Louise, Crossroc  1,999  
BERGWERK Pfadfinder Minute I, XT, Louise FR 2,899  
ROCKY MOUNTAIN Element 70 Skareb Super XT Magura Louise  2,699 


----------

